# sad about this



## mOcHagRL (Jul 19, 2010)

im new but i was browsing for long time but i have a question that bothers me alot so im not gonna be quite. how come when somebody gets a new doggy they dont care for old dogs anymore? like archies mom brings only ava and doesnt bring her other dogs like archie or abbie..puttiepie brings only posie and neglect her first dog puttie..doesnt puttie get sad because this treatment? ckim cares only of leah and ignore bella well how come only leah and not bella either? theres more people that ignore their firstborn doggy because of other dog they get later after firstborn dog and this make me very sad. dont firstborn dog wanna go out with owner too and not only second dog? how come owner like them take secondborn dog out only? its not [email protected]@@@@! im hopeing owner do takes firstborn doggy out too but who [email protected] thats why im sticking up for firstborn doggy that is ignored from owners.:thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it is one thing to ask a general question but it is in bad form to call out certain members as you have done. 

I'm not sure if you are really interested in this topic or if you may be a troll, trying to stir something up as this is a really odd first post.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say that there are a lot of reasons why we might take one Malt out instead of another such as one may bark a lot and it's not practical to take in public; one may be too large to carry in a doggy purse; one may be nervous in the car; maybe the Malt has medical issues ... There are many reasons, which, frankly, are really the personal business of the Malt's mommy & daddy.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

mOcHagRL said:


> im new but i was browsing for long time but i have a question that bothers me alot so im not gonna be quite. how come when somebody gets a new doggy they dont care for old dogs anymore? like archies mom brings only ava and doesnt bring her other dogs like archie or abbie..puttiepie brings only posie and neglect her first dog puttie..doesnt puttie get sad because this treatment? ckim cares only of leah and ignore bella well how come only leah and not bella either? theres more people that ignore their firstborn doggy because of other dog they get later after firstborn dog and this make me very sad. dont firstborn dog wanna go out with owner too and not only second dog? how come owner like them take secondborn dog out only? its not [email protected]@@@@! im hopeing owner do takes firstborn doggy out too but who [email protected] thats why im sticking up for firstborn doggy that is ignored from owners.:thumbsup:


 If you truly deem it necessary to ask such personal questions about specific members, then it might be best to put them to _them_ directly via PM. 
Too bad common sense isn't as common as it used to be.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice first post, hmmm....

I don't think it's good to make assumptions, you know what they say about assumptions. Perhaps you should PM people if you really need to know their business.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I understand you've been reading this forum for a while, but in all fairness, you should have introduced yourself in your first post, instead of asking such a personal and sensitive question, imo.

You know, some dogs simply don't travel well, while others do. 

But really, if you are that interested, then go ahead and ask the person directly.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that this is a strange 1st post also and it makes me 
wonder about your intentions.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG when I saw the title of this post " sad about this" I thought I was about to read something that actually made sense ! 
C'mon Are you for real with this post ??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Best to ignore this thread.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't people have better things to do with their lives then start trouble? Pathetic! Not taking the bait. Bye bye.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe your question is kind of rude and and doesn't really require an answer.

You obviously don't know me or anything about me..... 

Anyone who knows me knows I love all my "kids" equally. If you've seen more pictures of Ava - well good for you! ....she's cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

(stealing Marj's troll pic)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

In all these years, Marj, that's the funniest post I've ever seen from you. Good girl!!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:aktion033:


Ladysmom said:


> Best to ignore this thread.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

If you are serious about this - I don't think you should make assumptions like that just from reading an online forum - you have never met these people, you DON'T know.

I have 3 dogs - I rarely bring my 2 older ones places and for good reasons!
One is a rescue who was treated very badly and has very bad socal skills with other dogs.
The other hates crowds and is getting old so I wouldn't put her through that.

Milo on the other hand is a socal butterfly and loves nothing more than being center of attention and to be playing with his friends.
So obviously I would bring him places.

I was actually accused of ignoring my other dogs and treating Milo better on another dog forum and it hurt me so much because it wasn't true.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my...Strange you are calling out someone who isn't even a member of this forum. What a very rude first post.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

coco said:


> Oh, my...Strange you are calling out someone who isn't even a member of this forum. What a very rude first post.


Even stranger that with all the multi-malt owners on this forum who post frequently about doing things with one dog or another, the OP chose to specifically mention 3 dogs all from the same breeder. Where's that troll picture?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So strange - I didn't know Puttie Pie's mom was on SM.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Johita said:


> So strange - I didn't know Puttie Pie's mom was on SM.


 
Oh, I found her now...but still, strange, very strange.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Johita said:


> So strange - I didn't know Puttie Pie's mom was on SM.


She isn't, but she should be. Her posts were cheerful and fun--not trash like some we read.

Puttie Pie has Cushings which is the reason she's not out and about with Nanci. The vet has advised no stress for Puttie, and I think Nanci knows best about this.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Even stranger that with all the multi-malt owners on this forum who post frequently about doing things with one dog or another, the OP chose to specifically mention 3 dogs all from the same breeder. Where's that troll picture?


ooh! well spotted Mary!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

After having a chance to think about this ... yes, this stinks to high heaven! 

olice: I think we have caught a troll here amongst us.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> After having a chance to think about this ... yes, this sticks to high heaven!
> 
> olice: I think we have caught a troll here amongst us.


now that is ugly!!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are great at sniffing out trolls. I'm closing this thread. We're working on determining the identity of this troll.


----------

